# Livery near helston?



## Kebykeby91 (8 March 2015)

Hi,
I was wondering if anyone could help. I am looking to move my horse closer to home but my internet searches are coming up a bit short on livery yards near me. 
Does anyone know about any livery yards in or near helston? 
A school would be a necessity and looking to be less than £30 p/w if possible. 
She's a 14.2 sec d mare and I'm just looking for DIY livery.
Thanks


----------



## Under-the-radar (12 March 2015)

What side of Helston are you on?


----------



## jrp204 (12 March 2015)

Have you tried Little Grambla Farm? They have a FB a page, doubt you would find anywhere better.


----------

